# Namen für Todesritter



## Man-Eater (25. Juli 2008)

HI,

Ich wollte mich mal informieren wie ihr euren Todesritter nennen würdet/werdet, da mir ein passender Name nicht einfällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und welche Berufe wären am geeignetsten für einen Todesritter?


----------



## Valdrasiala (25. Juli 2008)

Horst. Name ist reserviert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jegan (25. Juli 2008)

Ich werde einen Schriftgelehrten machen. Das mit dem Namen mach ich dann Spontan.


----------



## Fatally (25. Juli 2008)

Das kann ich noch nicht sagen da ich Namen ohne Apostroph mache und da viele schon vergeben sind dauert des ein wenig bis mir ein gescheiter name der nicht vergeben ist einfällt !


----------



## Malakas (25. Juli 2008)

Darkydeathkillershadowknight  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthos (25. Juli 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen der Name ist wie zu vor Rassen abhänig.


----------



## Dalmus (25. Juli 2008)

Nachdem ich über einen Namensvorschlag im "Gnom-Namen"-Thread neulich sehr geschmunzelt habe, werde ich es mit XS versuchen... alternativ (falls schon belegt) wohl Nostradalmus...


----------



## Xentos (25. Juli 2008)

Menthos schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen der Name ist wie zu vor Rassen abhänig.



Jo denk ich auch.

Will dan mal die namen der Gnom Todesritter sehen ^^ da wird bestimmt was gutes bei sein.


----------



## Mysta 11 (25. Juli 2008)

Mein Troll Todesritter wird 
     "Mojoccojin"
heißen,reserverit isser schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steve Coal (25. Juli 2008)

Also ich werd auch nen schriftgelehrten machen, da das der einzige Beruf ist den ich noch nicht habe.
Der Name ist noch nicht sicher, habe aber schon zwei reserviert. Das wird dann spontan entschieden.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (25. Juli 2008)

Gorogoth wird er heißen.


----------



## lexaone (25. Juli 2008)

Ich will garnicht wissen wieviele ihren Dk "Arthás, Artaas Artàs Aarthas oder Arthaz" nennen wollen/oder werden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleinkind01 (25. Juli 2008)

Ich würde ihn Frèdchen nennen


----------



## Meliáh (25. Juli 2008)

Fatally schrieb:


> Das kann ich noch nicht sagen da ich Namen ohne Apostroph mache und da viele schon vergeben sind dauert des ein wenig bis mir ein gescheiter name der nicht vergeben ist einfällt !



Sers.

Wenn Eurch irgendwann ein toller Name einfallen sollte, erstellt Euch einfach einen LvL 1 Char um den Namen zu sichern.
So habe ich es auch pre BC mit meiner Blutelfe gemacht. Gammelt noch immer unter lvl 30 aaber egal xD


----------



## Thrydwulf (25. Juli 2008)

Meiner wird wie mein Nachtelfen Krieger auf Dethecus:

Thrydwulf

heißen!!!


----------



## Fatally (25. Juli 2008)

Meliáh schrieb:


> Sers.
> 
> Wenn Eurch irgendwann ein toller Name einfallen sollte, erstellt Euch einfach einen LvL 1 Char um den Namen zu sichern.
> So habe ich es auch pre BC mit meiner Blutelfe gemacht. Gammelt noch immer unter lvl 30 aaber egal xD



Joa wäre eine Maßnahme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber atm nicht gerade kreativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreidan (25. Juli 2008)

Pelvis in Erinnerung an Elvis Presley. Wie schon die von Maica so schlau bemerkt hat, DER KING LEEEBT( wieder)!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todeshieb (25. Juli 2008)

Pestillenz


----------



## Müllermilch (25. Juli 2008)

meiner wird Deathstrikerofthedarknes heissen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tricks0r (25. Juli 2008)

Evilkillerblade!!!!einseinself


----------



## Fatally (25. Juli 2008)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> meiner wird Deathstrikerofthedarknes heissen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube der Name ist wohl zulang bin gerade auf Arbeit kann net schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Yo_ (25. Juli 2008)

Dreidan schrieb:


> Pelvis in Erinnerung an Elvis Presley. Wie schon die von Maica so schlau bemerkt hat, DER KING LEEEBT( wieder)!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sehr schöne Interpretation (:

Made my day xD
*Jailhouse Rock anmach* xD


----------



## Martok (25. Juli 2008)

Karlheinz!^^


----------



## Gri-Gorij (25. Juli 2008)

Da Ghuljin shcon vergeben war (-.-) heißt meiner jetzt Ghouljin, name is auch shcon gesichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(bestimmt jedem klar das is ein Troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Darussios (25. Juli 2008)

Ghuly wär ein Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (25. Juli 2008)

Die Frage ist schwer, da alle Kombinationen mit "Death" ja schon von den Schurken besetzt sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberhool (25. Juli 2008)

ACAB

alternative: Todesschlumpf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayunoh (25. Juli 2008)

Merkel !


----------



## Kakerlakchen (25. Juli 2008)

Tauren Todesritter namens Hornedreaper--- den nick hab ich mit meinem lvl 10 dudu belegt.. aber den wird er dann abgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McMo007 (25. Juli 2008)

Ârthas, Árthas, Àrthas, Ârthâs, usw usw....

Wehe irgendwer nennt sich so-.-


----------



## Farodien (25. Juli 2008)

Wird wohl ein standard WoW Name wie:

Würstchen
Darthfadder
Lordknight
Gnomtodesritter
Imbabôôm
Kraulme
Runenfresser
Flodderhelm
Spielnjetztalle
Habaucheinen
Todestank
Obiwanplatte

naja, was den Leuten so einfällt, kreative Köpfe laufen einem ja täglich über den weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens fang ich den einen oder anderen Namen sehr kreativ hier im Threat.


----------



## poTTo (25. Juli 2008)

Hab auch ein paar 0'er Chard zwecks namesaving erstellt. Und da es ein Orc werden soll nenn ich ihn Spaßeshalber :

- OneOrcArmy, ingame : Oneorcarmy
- Smorc

Die anderen Namen sind sind ganz so Spektakulär.


----------



## schmiedemeister (25. Juli 2008)

ich bin nicht blöd das ich meinen namen poste und irgenjemand verwendet ihn dann bevor ich ihn nehemn kann...


----------



## FusionX (25. Juli 2008)

Fatally schrieb:


> Das kann ich noch nicht sagen da ich Namen ohne Apostroph mache und da viele schon vergeben sind dauert des ein wenig bis mir ein gescheiter name der nicht vergeben ist einfällt !



Seh ich genauso...
Ich will nicht wissen, in welchen Formen überall Arwen rumrennt.


Weiterhin sind die Wahl meiner Charnamen Rassenorientiert.

Im lateinischen gibts ne menge Namen, die an die Rassen anpassungsfähig sind.

Elfische Namen sind leicht aus dem Sindarin zu entnehmen und der weiblichen bzw männlichen schlußformal anzupassen. Und das alles ohne Apostroh.

z.B. für Nachtelfen kann ich mir folgendes vorstellen... w - fernwen , m - ferndir (fern steht im sindarin für tot)

lg fX


----------



## Müllermilch (25. Juli 2008)

Fatally schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Name ist wohl zulang bin gerade auf Arbeit kann net schauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja ist er.
war ja nur ein beispiel ich wollte damit nur die anregung geben den namen aus folgenden wörtern zu gestallten

death,shadow,assasin,master,killer,ultra,mega,super,striker,darknes usw.
das sind die standart namen^^(nerds lieben sie)


----------



## Flooza (25. Juli 2008)

ich werd ihn Zlip nennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

name seit ewigkeiten schon gesichert ^^


----------



## Norcaine (25. Juli 2008)

Xentos schrieb:


> Jo denk ich auch.
> 
> Will dan mal die namen der Gnom Todesritter sehen ^^ da wird bestimmt was gutes bei sein.




ich nenne meinen DK "Pennersack" oder Pennerschrek" oder "haumichundichheul" oder sowas.....

spiele ja net auf nem rp-server xD und namen sind schall und rauch xD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nachdem ich über einen Namensvorschlag im "Gnom-Namen"-Thread neulich sehr geschmunzelt habe, werde ich es mit XS versuchen... alternativ (falls schon belegt) wohl *Nostradalmus*...




HeHe , also DAS nenne ich mal einfallsreich!

Ich werde meinen wohl Antilas nennen!


----------



## Apokalypse08 (25. Juli 2008)

Werde meinen DK wohl Nûdin nennen, name schon reserviert ;-)


----------



## böseee (25. Juli 2008)

dann mach dir nen lvl 1 char mit dem amen und lösch ihn in wotbk


----------



## fripon (25. Juli 2008)

Hammelhoden wird meiner heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (25. Juli 2008)

> ich bin nicht blöd das ich meinen namen poste und irgenjemand verwendet ihn dann bevor ich ihn nehemn kann...


Ich vermute mal er heißt Schriftgelehrtenmeister.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem gilt das mit dem Namen nur einmal haben nur auf deinem Server, und die Chance, dass jemand auf deinem Server dann GENAU DIESEN NAMEN haben will ist doch sehr gering.

PS: Mein DK wird eine Blutelfe namens "Healyzwei" oder "Healyzwo"


----------



## Veresh (25. Juli 2008)

Mein Nick ist Programm! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klobaum (25. Juli 2008)

kA ich glaube ich werde es mit Crackbitch versuchen^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juli 2008)

Apokalypse08 schrieb:


> Werde meinen DK wohl Nûdin nennen, name schon reserviert ;-)



Hey , namen aus Büchern zu Klauen ist lame...

Ausserdem wäre der Name von dem Prinz ein viel bessere für nen DK.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (25. Juli 2008)

irgend nen namen der nich auf pvp sever passt wie Lition (klar in allen ausführungen mit í î und ì^^)


----------



## Shayderia (25. Juli 2008)

Tricks0r schrieb:


> Evilkillerblade!!!!einseinself



meiner 
Évílkîllèrblâdé !!!!!!einseinself


----------



## Sakii (25. Juli 2008)

Erdbeere, Zuckerwatte, Pfläumchen, Pumuckel, Wattebällchen wären pasende namen für einen Deathknight xD


----------



## Trockeneis l Ysera EU (25. Juli 2008)

hiho,

meiner wird "Todesfritte" heißen, hab auch schon nen char erstellt der so heißt damit keiner den namen klaut


----------



## KinayFeelwood (25. Juli 2008)

Sakii schrieb:


> Erdbeere, Zuckerwatte, Pfläumchen, Pumuckel, Wattebällchen wären pasende namen für einen Deathknight xD


hehe da fehlen aber noch Puschel und Teddibär ;-)


----------



## Rexcore (25. Juli 2008)

Hêllix


----------



## Netamleben (25. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Hey , namen aus Büchern zu Klauen ist lame...
> 
> Ausserdem wäre der Name von dem Prinz ein viel bessere für nen DK.


 
Mallen is nen recht guter Name für nen DK, aber vielleicht nich evil genug
Und Nudin würde ich eher für nen Mage oder Warlock nehmen


----------



## klobaum (25. Juli 2008)

gibt so viele tolle namen die mir grade so einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (25. Juli 2008)

Werde ihn Drenorean nennen! Ist mir mal spontan eingefallen. ^^

Name auch schon besetzt!

MfG


----------



## 1337Stalker (25. Juli 2008)

Razoviuz werde ich ihn nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blindhai (25. Juli 2008)

Hehe, ganz einfach:

Deathknight
Undeadknight (Untoter Todesritter)
Arthas (jede Form)


----------



## м@πGф (25. Juli 2008)

Shadowkillebloodbehindyou.


----------



## Vyborg (25. Juli 2008)

Meiner wird Artion heissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biok (25. Juli 2008)

werde meinen Actionheinrich nennen XD

lieber doch anders...


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Juli 2008)

blindhai schrieb:


> Arthas (jede Form)



die sind alle schon von Paladinen jeder Art belegt =)


----------



## Patirst (25. Juli 2008)

Ârthas, Árthas, Àrthas, Ârthâs, usw usw....

mal sehn was noch frei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Juli 2008)

Patirst schrieb:


> Ârthas, Árthas, Àrthas, Ârthâs, usw usw....
> 
> mal sehn was noch frei ist
> 
> ...



ich probiers dann mal mit "Árdháss"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (25. Juli 2008)

Kann ich leider jetzt noch nicht sagen, ich weiß noch nicht was ich für eine Rasse nehme und daher auch nicht den Namen.


----------



## Narisa (25. Juli 2008)

ich werde meinen wohl Xardaska nennen.... mal schaun, ob ich den so nenn...


----------



## Briefklammer (25. Juli 2008)

ich mach mir ein orc dk mit dem namen Exel^^


----------



## keblish (25. Juli 2008)

Alfred Stinkel.


----------



## Silmarilli (25. Juli 2008)

hmm mal kucken ... assoziiere : sollte tot sein - läuft aber immer noch rum 

männlich - blutelf - Goldenboy wenn belegt dann öhm ähm Achmed?


----------



## Brozan (25. Juli 2008)

Maexxna    :-P war einfach n schöner boss^^
oder fals es doch ein gnom wird Gaukeley( gundel hat nich mehr vor gepasst)


----------



## Venoxin (25. Juli 2008)

huhu^^

Ich werd mir zwar kein DK erstellen aber dieser name find ich passend: Bomberman ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Juli 2008)

Livestableboy


----------



## Mysta 11 (25. Juli 2008)

meiner wird auch "Mojoccojin" heißen,schon reserviert
kann mich aber noch imemr nicht zwischen dem namen über dem satz (^^) und "Arthajin" entscheiden
das "ARtha" vor dem "jin" steht für Arthas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja mal schauen,is ja noch ein wenig zeit


----------



## Königmarcus (25. Juli 2008)

mein ally dk wird rinc oder nago heißen, beide sind reserviert .. muss mich nur noch endscheiden^^


----------



## Melih (25. Juli 2008)

Àrthàs , Schádówkníght , Bláckbóy , Bádbóy und Schwarzerwischmob

so würd ich meinen dk nennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (25. Juli 2008)

Jesus!


----------



## Mavvy (25. Juli 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> ich bin nicht blöd das ich meinen namen poste und irgenjemand verwendet ihn dann bevor ich ihn nehemn kann...



dann reservier ihn dir erst un poste ihn dann^^


----------



## meldrakin (25. Juli 2008)

> Spielnjetztalle
> Habaucheinen


HAHA!! 

9/10!!

Aber hör dir den Barlow-Blog zum Thema Schurken an, dann bekommst genug tolle Ideen.. 

hauptsache EEEEVIL mit ner KOmbi aus Death, Shadow, Silent oder Killôr... und die Menge an Sonderzeichen, die mann in bzw auf seinem Namen untergebracht bekommt, unterstreichen nur den inmensen Skill :-D


----------



## real pwnedge (25. Juli 2008)

also ich nenn meinen entweder: -Klötenpony
                                               -Der todesritter
                                               - claire anlage

nein scherz beiseite kp weiß ich noch net xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuicyJ (25. Juli 2008)

Also ich glaub ich nenne meinen DK (als weiblichen Blutelf) Senseo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Raqill (25. Juli 2008)

Shâdówspârtà


----------



## Mace (25. Juli 2008)

die imba roxxor werden sich wieder shadowkill imakealldown megakiller und was weiß ich nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolfsbrut (25. Juli 2008)

meiner wird Razeroth heißen^^ (reserviert) hihi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (25. Juli 2008)

ExtremeDarkDeathKnightOfEndlessDoom xD


----------



## Luntsu (25. Juli 2008)

Mavvy schrieb:


> dann reservier ihn dir erst un poste ihn dann^^


Er kann doch keinen von seinen 10 70ern löschen, was denkst du denn... /ironie off

Da ich auf einem RP-Realm spiele, würde ich meinen Itgaron oder so etwas nennen.

Ich lasse bei neuen Namen soweiso spontan meine Fantasie etwas spielen, manchemal auch noch den Fantasy Name Generator um mir Ideen zu holen.

Schlussendlich muss es hauptsächlich zur Rasse passen, die Klasse spielt für mich eine sekundäre Rolle.


----------



## Mace (25. Juli 2008)

mein favorit ist: holzroxxoreulenklatscher >-<


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (25. Juli 2008)

Ich werd mir nen männlichen Nachtelfen Todesritter machen und den Liotasil nennen, Name reserviert^^


----------



## Monzel (25. Juli 2008)

Tauren Dk auf Thrall: Werde ihn Mertanis nennen (reserviert)


----------



## Revan69 (25. Juli 2008)

Da alle meine Allys Moon- am anfang haben wird meine Nachtelfen DK auch mit Moon- anfangen.


----------



## Olynth (25. Juli 2008)

the one and only:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dèádlydèâthâssâsînlêgölâáàrz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

alles andere wäre nicht tragbar

mfg!


----------



## Melih (25. Juli 2008)

Doomasterofdesaster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich werd mir ein Männlichen blutelf oder Untoter totesritter namenes Kiruka


----------



## Evangeline(amanthul) (25. Juli 2008)

ich warte auf die imba dmg dealer Todesritter die dann nur pvp machen und solche "geilen" namen haben die wir heute schon bei unseren pvp charas sehen


----------



## seymerbo (25. Juli 2008)

natürlich EvelKnevel


----------



## Rarzzac (25. Juli 2008)

DKdent  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (25. Juli 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> Darkydeathkillershadowknight
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu lang, leider. Gehen nur 12 Wörter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. Juli 2008)

Kawock schrieb:


> Zu lang, leider. Gehen nur 12 Wörter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wörter, nagut das ist auch etwas lang. Machen wir mal aus Wörter, Buchstaben. Hört sich besser an ;-)


----------



## NarYethz (25. Juli 2008)

was lateinisches.. denke entweder tartara, styx oder sowas, was die namen bedeuten dürft ihr selbst nachschlagen, ich verrat nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


cya


----------



## The Heini (25. Juli 2008)

imbascarlet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JustBen (25. Juli 2008)

also bei mir wird es auch was ohne sonderzeichen. bei mir haben bis auf meinen Krieger alle chars nur im deutschen gebräuchliche buchstaben (und der Krieger heißt konsequent "Søñdérzèîçhë" - das ñ hat leider nicht mehr reingepasst)
 tendenziell auch was witziges wenn mir bis dahin was einfällt.

Meine Priesterin habe ich benannt indem ich einfach willkührlich immer 2 buchstaben gleichzeitig gedrückt habe und dann umgeändert habe bis es klang (die witzigen namen die mir eingefallen sind waren zu flach)


----------



## Arstargh (25. Juli 2008)

lexaone schrieb:


> Ich will garnicht wissen wieviele ihren Dk "Arthás, Artaas Artàs Aarthas oder Arthaz" nennen wollen/oder werden....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ist doch glaub verboten Blizzlike namen zu verwenden oder


----------



## SOS5 (25. Juli 2008)

meiner heißt entweder Morseques [mors=Tod, eqes=Ritter] oder metus [todesangst] beide scho resaviert


----------



## Amorath (25. Juli 2008)

Meine wird Niaska heissen wenn sie weiblich wird.
Wenn männlich Hirador, Amorath, Jaisyr

Berufe...weiss ich nochnicht, vielleicht garkeine weil es sicherlich extrem schlimm sein wird mit 55 Berufe anzunehmen und diese dann von 1 zu skillen, ich denke ich werde mich vorraussichtlich erst mit 80 für 2 Berufe entscheiden und vorher möglicherweise nur 2 Sammelberufe praktizieren.


----------



## Krotax (25. Juli 2008)

Es ist auf RP Realms auch verboten andere als RP Namen zu haben, trotzdem sind ca 85% der Namen dort nicht RP-Konform.. also Blizz und nicht gestattet sind 2 verschiedene Sachen. 
Ich glaube Dönertier hab ich 2 mal gemeldet und den gibts denke ich immernoch. ^^

Davon ab, da ich den Pala aufgebe werde ich meinen neuen Main (Zwerg, Männlich) Krôtax nennen. (Reserviert) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destructix (25. Juli 2008)

Weiblich - Obscurite


----------



## Butzeda (25. Juli 2008)

Ich werde meine DK höchstwahrscheinlich total RP Unlike nennen: "Schwierig" Ist halt mein Standartname den ich fast überall habe...

Berufe werden Schriftgelehrter und Alchi, da mein Mage Kräuterer ist ^^


----------



## Topperharly (25. Juli 2008)

Léebra^^ (weiblicher dk, undead)^^


----------



## crazy78 (25. Juli 2008)

Ðeathbringer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (25. Juli 2008)

Pláýánóòb...^^


----------



## Damatar (25. Juli 2008)

Deadie^^


----------



## Princ (25. Juli 2008)

Gabriel
Haemonculus
Hagashîn
Luzifer


----------



## Arakon79 (25. Juli 2008)

Blümchen
Habdichliebbärchi
Knuddelmich

etc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (25. Juli 2008)

Gorâzul.So sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche


----------



## szell (25. Juli 2008)

Bootcamp


----------



## Alterac (25. Juli 2008)

da ja viele gute namen in allenmöglich schreibweisen schon vergeben sind rate ich euch einfach mal zu googln! habe ich auch gemacht und irre geile namen gefunden die zu dieser klasse (DK) passen wie die faust aufs auge. name is dadurch in orginal schreibweise gesichert und rdy to go^^ 

ich grüsse an dieser stelle alle nozdormuraner


----------



## Technocrat (25. Juli 2008)

Wo werd' ich Dir den Namen für meinen Todesritter nennen... auf meinem Server habe ich schon einen lvl 1 char mit dem Namen, aber will ich, das die ganzen Deutschen den verwenden? Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (25. Juli 2008)

naja ich hab meinen namen auch so halb geklaut

von Resident Evil Extinction

Also bekommt er den schönen nick Extinction 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was zu deutsch heisst: Ausrottung / Auslöschung 

passt ja iwie zum DK

LG Pac


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2008)

dunervstmich


----------



## Bäriderbär (25. Juli 2008)

shádôvvpwnZÒr xD


----------



## Darkdamien (25. Juli 2008)

lexaone schrieb:


> Ich will garnicht wissen wieviele ihren Dk "Arthás, Artaas Artàs Aarthas oder Arthaz" nennen wollen/oder werden....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol stimmt xD


----------



## Swarm (25. Juli 2008)

Korscha oder Hokan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beide schon belegt auf....."Trommelwirbel" Frostmourne. (Wer hätte das gedacht)


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Juli 2008)

Deathgnom
Deathhuman
Deathelf
Deathork
Deathundead
Deathtroll
oder so...


ne quark meine Persönlichen Fav´s sind immer Mangafiguren die sich mit dem Char identivizieren können.
Ansonsten würd ich raten auf die Rasse anzuspielen oder nen Fantasinamen zu nehmen der irgendwie düster klingt.

Spotan denk ich bei Todesritter an:
Raven , oder irgendwas mit Lord.

gut ich auch im Arsenal sich n paar Namen anzugucken. Die die einem gefallen kann man ja änderen oder mixen .
Ich mein wie oft hat man das, dass man vor einem steht und sich denkt "boah cooler Name" ^^

was ich affig finde sind Namen von bekannten Helden aus WoW nur mir ´` ^ und sowas. oder besser noch falsch geschrieben. "Artas" hallo?!

cool ist evt. auch wenn man Prominamen verarscht oder Menschen nimmt die kaum einer kennt. mir kommen da spotan Essien und Drogba in den Sinn, weiß nicht warum.

--Das ist meine Meinung und ich lasse jedem die Freiheit selbst zu entscheiden was er cool findet--
--Dieser Post soll nur als Denkanstoß dienen--


----------



## Nebola (25. Juli 2008)

Nenn ihn Extinctior  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja mal schaun mein Main heißt Nebola  und twink Nebolon 
sowas in der Richtung 
vll Norelle ^^

Mfg Nebola


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2008)

Årtååhzzz


----------



## Nuggels (25. Juli 2008)

eigentlich soll es keiner wissen aber mein todesritter heißt wie der kalte Mond des Jupiters >> Kalisto<<


----------



## Rhokan (25. Juli 2008)

ich weiß noch nich wie meiner heißen wird aber ich habe mir schonmal den aus Wc3 bekannten Wintermaul reserviert^^


----------



## Kindgenius (25. Juli 2008)

Werd dann meinen "Pommes" nennen.

Wenns nicht geht dann Tomate.


^_^


----------



## blaQmind (25. Juli 2008)

blaqly
-->reserviert=)


----------



## hiddi (25. Juli 2008)

Shâdówdêáthkillâ

oder einfach Asgar :>


----------



## Doomknight2 (25. Juli 2008)

hab mir nen namen schon reseviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Doomknight  ^^


----------



## Finea (25. Juli 2008)

Forrestgimp an die Macht!


----------



## Chillers (25. Juli 2008)

Man-Eater schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> Ich wollte mich mal informieren wie ihr euren Todesritter nennen würdet/werdet, da mir ein passender Name nicht einfällt
> 
> ...



Ich werde mich wohl aus der griechischen Mythologie bedienen...gibt da einige Namen, die mir gefallen..

Achill(es), Herakles, Aeneas, Themistokles, für einen weiblichen char. gefiele mir Penthesilea.

Mit Kuschelbärchen, Hammerröck, Deathknight usw. kann ich nix anfangen.
Ist nur kurzfristig witzig und schnell überholt.

Aber muss ja jede/r selber wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als Beruf mal den neuen (Schriftgelehrter oder so) antesten, wenn´s nix ist, Bergbau/Schmieden oder wieder
Kräuter/Alchi.

Hier war mal ein thread zu Namen, die ein Duo suchte ( Lolek und Bolek, Tim und Struppi usw.). War einfallsreicher als das, was ich bis jetzt hier gelesen habe.
Bis auf die Idee mit der StarWars-Datenbank, jo, da könnte man auch mal schauen.

LG


----------



## Dimiteri (25. Juli 2008)

kla auf jeden server wird es wohl tausende varianten des namen artas geben vllt wird es auch teron blutschatten mehr fach geben da er ja der erste todesritter war vllt auch variationen von den naxxramas todesrittern
aber ich werde meinen gnom todesritter auch spontan irgendwie nennen wahrscheinlich wird es eine variation eines allymania chars sein vllt aber uach vollkommen anders werd ich dann sehen


----------



## wowhunter (25. Juli 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> Darkydeathkillershadowknight
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hat zu viele buchstaben sry aber Deathknight ist reserviert =)


----------



## PTK (25. Juli 2008)

na klar, Darthas


----------



## Quardor´ (25. Juli 2008)

Mein Nachbar und ich wollten uns Dumm und Dümmerer nennen war aber tatsächlich schon vergeben auf unserm server. 
Also wird nun Carl und Lenny draus (Simpsons ftw) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowhunter (25. Juli 2008)

Stefan oder weiblich steffi =D

aber den find ich auch supi: Horstköhler xP


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (25. Juli 2008)

Man-Eater schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> Ich wollte mich mal informieren wie ihr euren Todesritter nennen würdet/werdet, da mir ein passender Name nicht einfällt
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir Gedacht ich schau ein der Star Wars Datenbank nach und nehme ein Historischen Namen der Sithlord Geschichte da gibs ja einige und das past gut zum DeathKnight *grins*


----------



## wowhunter (25. Juli 2008)

hab noch einen^^

Heartsfear mit haufenweise accsents da es den namen sicherlich schon gibt^^

(sprecht das laut fällt euch was auf?^^)


----------



## Flitzpiepl (25. Juli 2008)

Liandri (weibl. Blutelf)

Mach ich höchstwahrscheinlich zum Schriftgelehrten.


----------



## Rednoez (25. Juli 2008)

"Noodlez" <---- Reserviert


----------



## Tamîkus (25. Juli 2008)

hmmm also wen ich mir  weiblichen dk mach werd ich sie  Rukia nennen und nen mänlichen Zabimaru

die namen klingen vl komisch ich find die aber  gut
mfg


----------



## Talaja_Blackrock (25. Juli 2008)

Meiner wird Fist heißen...da es den Namen wohl schon so ziemlich auf jedem Server gibt brauch ich mir eh keine Sorgen machen dass den nu einer klaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab meinen gesichert und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



falls ihn doch einer klaut nenn ich ihn Leckerli oder denk mir nochma was neues aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drognar (25. Juli 2008)

Talaja_Blackrock schrieb:


> Meiner wird Fist heißen...



find ich mal voll evil den namen. hab ich gelesen und mir nur gedacht: kurz, knackig einfach BÄÄÄÄMM!

also meiner wird orc!! (die sind total EVIL)
daher auch der name Evilorcbämaction


----------



## Laenges (25. Juli 2008)

Ich find namen wie Hunteropfer oder Fachkraft recht nice. Vorallem noch viel Frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst eben Panzerknacker oder oder oder


----------



## Zauberziege (25. Juli 2008)

Ich werde meine DeadlyChili nennen
Tot und scharf ^^


----------



## Arazak (25. Juli 2008)

Blutelf Todesritterin namens Arelie =)


----------



## RavenC (25. Juli 2008)

Einfach nur Ash... andere Hintergründe warum gerade den Namen... Mensch Todesritter, weißes Haar, rasiert...
Und Berufe Bergbau und Schriftgelehrter, wobei ich mir vorstellen kann, dass es wieder einige Idioten geben wird, die die Mats die die Schriftgelehrten benötigen werden immens teuer machen werden, schnell noch bei den anderen Chars die Farmberufe hochskillen...


----------



## Oogieboogie (25. Juli 2008)

RavenC schrieb:


> Einfach nur Ash... andere Hintergründe warum gerade den Namen... Mensch Todesritter, weißes Haar, rasiert...
> Und Berufe Bergbau und Schriftgelehrter, wobei ich mir vorstellen kann, dass es wieder einige Idioten geben wird, die die Mats die die Schriftgelehrten benötigen werden immens teuer machen werden, schnell noch bei den anderen Chars die Farmberufe hochskillen...



naja aber neulich wurde (sry quelle vergessen, falls sie mir wieder einfällt, gibts ein edit) gesagt, schriftgelehrte machen ihre tinte aus kräutern...also warum bergbau, wenn du die mats-kosten scheust?


----------



## Trümmer (25. Juli 2008)

Talaja_Blackrock schrieb:


> Meiner wird Fist heißen...



Als ich das gelesen habe dachte ich mir nur .. " KRASS , das is en Todesritter !?"

einfach EvilBäm der NAme


----------



## Gocu (25. Juli 2008)

Meliáh schrieb:


> Sers.
> 
> Wenn Eurch irgendwann ein toller Name einfallen sollte, erstellt Euch einfach einen LvL 1 Char um den Namen zu sichern.
> So habe ich es auch pre BC mit meiner Blutelfe gemacht. Gammelt noch immer unter lvl 30 aaber egal xD



ähm haben doch schon welche gemacht damit meinen die "reserviert"


----------



## JimmeyMV (25. Juli 2008)

hanswurst ist der beste name


----------



## Katria (25. Juli 2008)

Nachtel/in Gandelf..


----------



## Chillers (25. Juli 2008)

Trümmer schrieb:


> Als ich das gelesen habe dachte ich mir nur .. " KRASS , das is en Todesritter !?"
> 
> einfach EvilBäm der NAme


Mein Tipp für Dich: Nenn´deinen doch *EvilBämNose*. Spielern wie Dir geb´ich gerne ein Extra auf den 3. Teil des Namens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pastilo (25. Juli 2008)

Ich nenn meinen DK Deathrôxxôr =D


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (25. Juli 2008)

Meiner heisst Mastakilla oder Dragonkilla oder Deathkilla

hehe scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiss noch keinen passenden namen .. :/


----------



## Garonth (25. Juli 2008)

also ich werde meinen Mersadion nennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

is natürlich auch schon reserviert!


----------



## Shalaren (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich werde meinen untoten totesritter : Exôr nennen.
Oder wenn ich einen tauren machen werden: Haagun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




beide reverviert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prontopronto (25. Juli 2008)

Brutal0wnage
Kloppwurst
ololololo
imeltyofaces
Shadohkilla
Veltins
Becherowka
Pina Colada
whotehfuckcares
Darkblad
Shadowknite
Blackevilsworddevil
kampfrosette
Mettbrötchenn
Tischbein
Aldiparkplatzkilla
yourmomisawhore

oder einer der anderen typischen wow namen


----------



## Kruppstahl_G3R (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Ich bin noch recht am überlegen, und mir will nix einfallen, darum die Frage an euch: Kann mir mal jemand ein paar (ernstgemeinte) Vorschläge für einen Untoten Todesritter machen?

Freu mich schon auf die Antworten

MfG. Krupp


----------



## Chillers (25. Juli 2008)

Shalaren schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also immer diese *Reservierungen*. Wie beim Handtuchlegen auf Liegen in Schwimmbädern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Âleôx (25. Juli 2008)

meiner wird ein troll und ich werde ihn wohl Deathvoodoo nennn


----------



## Kruppstahl_G3R (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

so, da ich begeisterter RPler bin hab ich mir meinen Namen: Sturmgrim Seuchenschwur bereits auf dem Zirkel des Cenarius reserviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG.Krupp

ps.: Wie gesagt wirds ein Untoter, da ich Untote spiele seit ich WoW kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fardorn (26. Juli 2008)

also mein Todesritter wird !Epidemus! heißen schon reserviert,finde der passt zu jeder rasse und klingt nach untot und seuche^^


----------



## Playboy51 (26. Juli 2008)

Ich nehm einfach meinen Nachnamen^^ der klingt sogar EPISCH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (26. Juli 2008)

Playboy51 schrieb:


> Ich nehm einfach meinen Nachnamen^^ der klingt sogar EPISCH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tom 'Brustplatte des brutalen Gladiators'?
Sieht sicher lustig auf dem Briefkasten aus ^^


----------



## Nebola (26. Juli 2008)

Kaum zu glauben es gibt auf den Europäischen Servern erst 6 Leute die Arthas heißen ^^
Und zwar hier:
--> Shadowsong
--> Shen'dralar
--> Eonar
--> Zul'jin
--> Minahonda
--> Silvermoon

Aber bestimmt unzählige Leute mit dem NAmen auf lvl 1 ^^.
Arthas
Ârthâs
Ârthás
Árthâs
Árthás
Àrthás
Àrthàs
Àrthâs

Gibt ja soo viele Kombinationen , nur wissen 80% der WoW Spieler die einen Namen mit ^`´ über den Buchstabenhaben
nicht wie man diesen Namen dann Korrekt ausspricht.

Grüsse 
Nebola


----------



## Glamdulin (26. Juli 2008)

Brömse-Ulkmar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s. ich werder aber net sofort einen dk daddeln


----------



## Snoxy (26. Juli 2008)

Kethis oder Valdéz

Ich finde, dass hat irgendwie so einen düsteren, harten Klang. Passend zum DK eben.
(Acsent, weil Valdez auf dem Realm schon vergeben ist.... von einem Level 24er grummel*)

@Nebola92: Falsch, vergiss nicht dass in der Armory Spieler unter Level 10 nicht angezeigt werden.


----------



## Melten (26. Juli 2008)

Pornoralle!

...sinnlosester Thread seit langer Zeit-.-


----------



## RazZerrR (1. August 2008)

blindhai schrieb:


> Hehe, ganz einfach:
> 
> Deathknight
> Undeadknight (Untoter Todesritter)
> Arthas (jede Form)


arthas is ja wohl billig 

außerdem wird es wahrscheinlich 5 minuten nach release in alle variationen vergeben árthas, arrthas, artas, usw.


----------



## Monyesak (1. August 2008)

deathmetal


----------



## Gromma (1. August 2008)

Apocalyptos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Name schon reserviert


----------



## Dwarf (1. August 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> Darkydeathkillershadowknight
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




...of Doom

jo /sign


----------



## Fatally (1. August 2008)

Loranthos


----------



## derwolf (1. August 2008)

werd Ihn DasLamm nennen da mein main Derwolf heisst. oder Hurtz ma schaun


----------



## Perkone (1. August 2008)

Wird entweder ein male UD oder male BE bei mir. Vom Namen her noch kA, da ich kreativ bin fällt mir schon was ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EviLKeX (1. August 2008)

*trommel wirbel* Ganz einfalsreich nenne ich meinen Fixxed!


----------



## Bewl (1. August 2008)

Mysta schrieb:


> Mein Troll Todesritter wird
> "Mojoccojin"
> heißen,reserverit isser schon
> 
> ...




Wie reserviert ?^^ kann man Namen reservieren ?

EDIT: Ja oke^^ weiß wie danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. August 2008)

jetzt schon nen Namen für den DK? Das werde ich auch spontan entscheiden aber "Brösel" ist doch ne nette Idee


----------



## Röschti (1. August 2008)

FusionX schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso...
> Ich will nicht wissen, in welchen Formen überall Arwen rumrennt.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich spiel mal Dolmetscher und übersetze deinen Text da ca. 98% der Buffed-Community wahrscheinlich nichtmal den ersten Buchstaben verstanden haben: "boah ey ihc nem mir i-nen nahmen aus ner sprache die e kiener kent ey. die komischen striche übr buchstaben brauhc ik eh ned ey .... " usw^^
Hast du eig. zu viel HdR gesehen?^^ Naja egal.
BTT: Ich werds so wie bei allen Chars machen ... einfach mit meinem Kopf 2 mal auf die Tastatur hauen und fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mfg


----------



## Thycore (1. August 2008)

Telefonmann


----------



## Nfighter (1. August 2008)

Meiner wird "Dragonbämz" heißen, da es sehr gut zusammen passt die Kulturelle Vergangenheit von bÄmZ mit den existenziell nicht bestätigten Wesen Dragon zu vermischen.

P.S.: Claire Redfield fliegt schwupsmösenpilzsuppenartig über die Insel der verwixxxten Schnuffeltücher und ihr Kehlkopf fällt matschig ab, wie ein Kakaotierchen.


----------



## Lisutari (1. August 2008)

Lisutari
Der einzige wahre Name  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (1. August 2008)

Valdos schrieb:


> Gorogoth wird er heißen.




cool  mein DK main wird Gorgoroth heissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf welchem server biste ?


----------



## Trollgotan (1. August 2008)

Ich werde mir gar keinen DK machen am Anfang dafür aber 100derte Namen Melden die gegen die Regeln auf Rp-Servern verstoßen!


----------



## Nfighter (1. August 2008)

Trollgotan schrieb:


> Ich werde mir gar keinen DK machen am Anfang dafür aber 100derte Namen Melden die gegen die Regeln auf Rp-Servern verstoßen!



Nice, ich werde mir dann auf "Die Aldor" einen DK machen welchen ich dann "Dragonbämz" nenne.
Dann werde ich mit lol,rofl und noobs spammen und den RP'lern eine Freude bereiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Struppistrap (1. August 2008)

Déâthknîght
Tôdèsrítt0r....

was zur Hölle bringt dieser Thread?!


----------



## aggro-gnom (1. August 2008)

Ich werde Xh Nehmen, falls der weg ist Showdown  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und Denke mal als beruf schriftgelehrter und Verzauberer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TwistedTransistor (1. August 2008)

Meiner wird Morseques heißen


----------



## ForTheHordeXx (4. Januar 2010)

Ja Hallo erstmal 
mein tauren dk heißt Lacerater auf deutsch Zerfleischer ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simony (4. Januar 2010)

Deathnight...So hat sich ernsthaft n Kumpel von mir genannt(19 Jahre)Dazu kommt das er sich immer gefragt hat warum es DK heißt und nicht DN..


----------



## -Migu- (4. Januar 2010)

ZOMFG, Thread-Nekros!!!!111elf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (4. Januar 2010)

simony schrieb:


> Deathnight...So hat sich ernsthaft n Kumpel von mir genannt(19 Jahre)Dazu kommt das er sich immer gefragt hat warum es DK heißt und nicht DN..



Made my day xD auf welcher Schule ist er?

Also ich würde meinen DK so nennen:

Imbarooxxordmgknaiit
oder 
Shadowxxroxxorr


----------



## Apuh (4. Januar 2010)

ìmbârôxxôrdêâthkníght oder Ironmaiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saucoireion (4. Januar 2010)

haha, wieder nen alten Thread ausgegraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

der ist von august 2008, da gabs noch nichtmal todesritter


----------



## BlueMode (4. Januar 2010)

bevor er geschloss wird :
Durchschnittlicher DK und/oder Schurke:
Ðéâth$ìlêntà$$îán97-4 (97geboren und geht in die 4. klasse)
(schurke)
ÐárccmâÐnè$$ófrúnêp0vvôèrz
(Dk)

man achte auf die "Ultr0rz stlyzTTzTztZ check0rzz dollartz" zeichen!


Thread übernommen von der Lillypwn-Company:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=S...ilipwn%20RoXXor


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2010)

simony schrieb:


> Deathnight...So hat sich ernsthaft n Kumpel von mir genannt(19 Jahre)Dazu kommt das er sich immer gefragt hat warum es DK heißt und nicht DN..



Olol Rütli inc! :>

Edith sagt: In before closed


----------



## Palatschinkn (4. Januar 2010)

Name: ( Fehler, Totgeburt, klasseistdumm,blizzardistdumm,binscheiße,wowistscheiße, Nerdgamer).


----------



## BlizzLord (4. Januar 2010)

> man achte auf die "Ultr0rz stlyzTTzTztZ check0rzz dollartz" zeichen!



Die man nicht nutzen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ibc undso


----------



## Weissnet (4. Januar 2010)

Man-Eater schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> Ich wollte mich mal informieren wie ihr euren Todesritter nennen würdet/werdet, da mir ein passender Name nicht einfällt
> 
> ...



Deathpolly
Todesmuh <Tauren dk


----------



## Bader1 (4. Januar 2010)

Mein Dk heisst Ûndéàdsûckér, war eigentlich nur als Spass gedacht, aber plötzlich war er lvl 77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## BlueMode (4. Januar 2010)

@BlizzLord:
das sind aber mies die "Hâcòrz" die könn sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edith meint grade das ich iwie schon verdammt schnell "sónÐôrzêìchén" machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




juhu ich kann die KíÐÐýspráchè màn bîn îch àúfêínmal côwl


----------



## Selidia (4. Januar 2010)

Struppistrap schrieb:


> Déâthknîght
> Tôdèsrítt0r....
> 
> was zur Hölle bringt dieser Thread?!




Er soll lustigen Lurchen wie dir die Möglichkeit geben, scheiße zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlueMode (4. Januar 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Er soll lustigen Lurchen wie dir die Möglichkeit geben, scheiße zu posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



juhu denn hab ich ja alles was ich wollte =) mal wech hier bevor ich noch gepaddelt werde


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (4. Januar 2010)

Wenn es ein DD wird dann entweder "Imbapewpewroxxorfaceroller" oder einfach nur "Verblödet" weil dds meist wirklich null Hirn gehaben...

Wenn Tank dann kannst Du dir ruhig einen "richtigen" Namen aussuchen... ^^


Edith kommt herein gerannt und schreit: 
Das mit den verblödeten DDs bezieht sich nicht auf alle (!) aber auf die meisten aufgrund davon das sie meistens eh nur dem Tank hinterher laufen und Nuken können....


----------



## Steckor (4. Januar 2010)

Jo ich hatte erst nen UD Dk Namens Libertyn, der aber für einen B11 DK gehen musste, der B11 Dk heißt Leezon, ist ein spontaner Name gewesen, ohne vorher auf Armory zu schauen. Hier ist nen Link zu meinem DK. (http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ll&n=Leezon)

So far Steckor - Thrall


----------



## #Dante# (4. Januar 2010)

Meiner heisst Téros


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2010)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Wenn Tank dann kannst Du dir ruhig einen "richtigen" Namen aussuchen... ^^


mein dk hat auch nen scheiss namen, den ich in einem Anfall geistlosigkeit erstellt habe, aber ueber meine Tank faehigkeiten beschwert sich nie wer xD


----------



## Vochi (4. Januar 2010)

#Dante# schrieb:


> Meiner heisst Téros



Was unschwer zu erkennen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Siehe Signatur xD




Meiner heißt Senrox n____n &#9829;


----------



## baumthekaito (4. Januar 2010)

#Dante# schrieb:


> Meiner heisst Téros



Hey du spielst bei mir aufm server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (4. Januar 2010)

Zum dusselig spammen ist der Thread echt zu schade. Geschlossen!


----------

